# To release or not to release



## Amal (Nov 3, 2009)

Hello All,
I need to share some ideas with you regarding my pigeon Pepere. 
Tomorrow, we will go to Ottawa, Ontario to give him to a rehabilitation center. This center was found thanks to altgirl35, so thank you thank and thank you again for your help. May I suggest to put the http://www.wildbirdcarecentre.org/ as a resource for our canadian members ?
Now, I will leave Pepere in the association if I feel that they will give him a better life than I do. This will be a sad day for me. The thing with him is that he is searching a mate, so he still remembers that he is a bird, despite his 4 months with us. We organized a meeting between him and Lucky, lovelyflight's bird, and he was very happy and followed her all the time. *So am I right to think that he will be happier in a center with other pigeons like him rather than with me even if this supposes more risks for him? Thanks,
Amal*


----------



## Amal (Nov 3, 2009)

*Pepere is far now*


We went to the Wild bird care center, and I left him there. The houses, cages and installations were very clean and big, and the people there were very nice, in natural countryside settings.
They told me that he will be happier there with other pigeons while waiting for his release. Despite all my research for his new home, I feel very bad today and I hope that I gave him all his chances and that he will REALLY find more happinness with pigeons than with me. They will winter him and release him with a big flock in the spring and they will keep feeding them after their release.
But the appartment is so empty! :-(


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

aww amal i'm sorry i missed your post yesterday, and i'm sorry your sad.
i think you did the right thing for pepere, he will get to live a free life with his own species like god intended for him, you did right the for thing him even if it broke your heart, it is a great gift to him on top of the fact that you saved his life and gave him the chance to be a free bird.
try not to feel bad, when i release a bird i worry and am sad to see him go, but at the same same time i'm happy that they are free to be a bird


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

did you ask if you could be there for the release??


----------



## Amal (Nov 3, 2009)

No I did not, because I was not in my normal mood... But we will call on monday to have some news and yes i will ask them if I could visit him and be there for the release... Thanks altgirl35 for your support, thanks...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Oh, I'm sorry you're feeling badly. That's normal, but if he can be free, find a mate, have a family, and live a birds life, then you can feel good in knowing that you did everything you could for him. Sometimes it's hard to do what is best for the animal, but you did that. You're a good person. You gave him a chance. Think of that and be happy. If you can see it when they release him as Altgirl said, I think you'll feel great then.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Amal, I, too, am sad that you are feeling sad. Please know that you did a wonderful thing for Pepere. Also know that there will be another pigeon in your life that needs your help .. that's just kind of how it works .. you help one and soon there is another in your path that needs you. Bless you for helping Pepere, and I hope you will help the next one that comes your way.

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

What an unselfish and kind thing you did.  Maybe you can post an ad in your local paper or at pet shops asking if anyone has an indoor pigeon that needs a home. There are many pet pigeons out there so hopefully one in your area will need you and be able to stay with you.


----------



## Nogeekspls (Feb 20, 2006)

What a lucky bird to have fallen into the hands of someone who has taken such great care of him.

I have such a soft spot for birds. I am greatly attached to my ferals. I have been caring for an injured one for the last six weeks. I have great concern about releasing her, and hopefully I too can find someone that will give her a great home where she can be with other birds and some sort of normalcy in her life and be safe.

What a kind soul you are.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

l echo all of the above - it's the hardest part when you have cared for them and then the day comes when it is time for them to return to the life they were born into. BTW - it gets no easier with your second, third, or tenth rescue either. But if Pepere was healthy and he was not compromised physically in any way, then indeed the center was the right thing to do, and you have done a wonderful thing ! You have touched each other very deeply - and most importantly, you have given your pigeon friend the _greatest of gifts_ - a second chance !


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

I feel quite tearful reading your post as I know exactly how you're feeling.

What I admire about you is the fact you took Pepere even though it hurt you to do so, that is a really unselfish thing to do.

What's great about Pepere's situation is that they won't just toss him out and he can have time to build up a relationship with a new flock so they can go together. Also how great they will support them with food even after they're freed.

I wish Pepere a great life and it's all down to you that he's able to do that.

Take care,

Janet


----------

